# 3 day dove trip



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Leaving mon afternoon for so Utah for 3 days dove hunting!!This will be my first 3 day trip in ages.Yippie:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Also a thanks to Cooky and the guys at Cabellas for helping me with my old 16 gauge savage 755.Its as old as me(old) and works great!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Let's see the Savage. I have a special place in my heart for 16's. Grandpa bought me and my brother each an 1100 in 16 gauge when I was a wee lad. Mine is 48 years old now and I wouldn't sell it for a million $$$.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here you go Lost.Not very good pictures but you get the idea.To bad most of the fancy engraving is almost wore off.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Here you go Lost.Not very good pictures but you get the idea.To bad most of the fancy engraving is almost wore off.


That's a beauty!

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Absolutely beaut 16. I would snatch that up if I saw her sitting on a shelf....I am still kicking myself for passing on a Model 12 in 16 gauge at cabelas a couple of years ago. I went back the next day and she was goooonnnneeeeeee


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Absolutely beaut 16. I would snatch that up if I saw her sitting on a shelf....I am still kicking myself for passing on a Model 12 in 16 gauge at cabelas a couple of years ago. I went back the next day and she was goooonnnneeeeeee


The best time to purchase a model 12 in any gauge is when you see it. If you wait it will be gone even if you just walk out of the store and then back into it.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Picked up a 16 ga Model 12 at Cabelas Friday night. Just don't fit me well. So I didn't buy it. I sold them a Rem 1100 sporting 410 though.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Picked up a 16 ga Model 12 at Cabelas Friday night. Just don't fit me well. So I didn't buy it. I sold them a Rem 1100 sporting 410 though.


Which cabelas and what were they asking for it....oh please please still be there.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Which cabelas and what were they asking for it....oh please please still be there.


It was in NC....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hawglips said:


> It was in NC....


Well that is a little fer from Utard County....


----------

